# JIG N POP in Cape Cod on 10 - 23-11



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We knew fishing was good on the Bank on 10-22, but we decided to go offshore. The offshore ground was very good before the blow, but we didn't have any report for a week because no boat fished there for a week due to weather. Capt Jimmy and myself chose the offshore destination because we reasonably believed tuna should be there while we wanted to catch bigger tuna without competing with other boats. 
It was a kind of gamble, but the gamble paid off this time.

We marked bait and tuna 7 - 8 miles before our destination and I had a tuna on my jig within 15 minutes after drifting.
I knew immediately it was not a big tuna I was looking for while fighting. Though it was only 70 -80 lb, we decided to keep it because we were not sure whether we catch bigger one or not.

our first tuna on 200g Super Sardine jig/450g Black Hole Cape Cod Special/JM PE8









Within 15 minute after my catch, Choi hooked up a tuna on a small Shimano Butterfly jig.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Shimano Butterfly jig/350g JM Power Spell/JM PE6 reel









Even though we knew tuna were there in big number, we decided to move to deeper water for bigger tuna. 
We headed to the area where we originally planned to fish.
There were a few whales and we decided to drift.
While drifting we didn't mark much bait and Capt Jimmy said to move.
Then, Park shouted "I have tuna !". 
It was his first ever tuna on a jig and I could see his excitement on his face.



















He almost ran out of gas and asked for help. But we insisted him to finish the fight. 


















It was on 200g Super Sardine jig with a treble hook. JM 350g/JM PE6 were used.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

While running to other spot, we spotted tuna chasing halfbeak.
tuna missed Carpenter Gama 75g, but it came back again and hammered the lure.

It was a decent one taking line against on heavy drag. 
Choi fought the fish without harness first.




































Choi fought much comfortable with a full harness.


















It looked 62 - 63 inches tuna.









Carpenter Gama 75g/Black Hole Cape Cod Special 8" Graphite/Stella 20000SW filled with 80 lb Jerry Brown Hollow.









It was a great trip with great company and great Capt.
I always like to fish with Choi and Park as they always seem to be happy when fishing and they always smile whether we catch or not.

Choi and Park were extremely happy that they caught tuna with Midknot they made themselves. It was their first test of the knot.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

As always great report and great fish, Thanks Kil,, you are doing IT!!!! FISH ON!!!!


----------

